# Self Priming paint/Duration



## Rick Smith (Jan 12, 2009)

Just wondering what is the best system to use for the average wood exterior job. After all the prep is done, Is it better to use a paint like Duration. Or use a primer first. then a paint like SW supper paint for the final coat. I know SW claims that Duration is a self priming paint but I would like to know if any one has seen how Duration has held up after 5 to 7 years on job that was properly prepared before Duration was used.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Go with the best, go aura  I still prime bare wood. Its crucial depending on the wood typw also.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What a nightmare it would be to find out you SHOULD have primed it. 

Primer = insurance


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The problem with multi-tasking paints is they rarely excel at multiple tasks. They are really geared to appeal to lazy DIY types 

Jmho


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Why would you pay the cost of duration for a primer, you can get your primer cheaper, then one coat of duration and you are covered by the warranty


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Rick Smith said:


> Just wondering what is the best system to use for the average wood exterior job. After all the prep is done, Is it better to use a paint like Duration. Or use a primer first. then a paint like SW supper paint for the final coat. I know SW claims that Duration is a self priming paint but I would like to know if any one has seen how Duration has held up after 5 to 7 years on job that was properly prepared before Duration was used.


Duration as a self-priming paint works great with new wood, but always use a primer over old wood.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

I really like Duration, but I always prime bare wood no matter what.


----------



## Felan Painting (Jun 24, 2010)

Mike's QP said:


> Why would you pay the cost of duration for a primer, you can get your primer cheaper, then one coat of duration and you are covered by the warranty


 We use Duration on all wood substrates, Why have that extra prep phase...jump right into the finish priming is considered downtime for us . Two coats of duration is AWESOME!!
:thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It says use a primer for Duration or it will void the warranty. What does that tell you about its self priming abilities?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

The problem with primer is that they fail too easy and too often. Don't have to look far to see it for yourself. Have you seen an exterior lately? Can we always point the finger at poor prep? Well, I didn't put an ounce of prep on an exterior cedar shake repaint almost 6 years ago other than removing loose paint in a careless manor and did not use an ounce of primer. Used BEHR Ultra, and there is only one spot on the entire house where the underlying original coat released. I actually expected much of the previous coat on the house to release as it always did in the past frequent repaints.

The term primer is highly over-rated or the products used are, always has been IMO. Constantly reminded of it too seeing so many contractors scratching their heads as to why their immense prep and prime jobs fail so early. 

I'm pretty sure that when no prep whatsoever is done and you simply paint over the house and it lasts 6 years, thats got any primer I know of beat.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> It says use a primer for Duration or it will void the warranty. What does that tell you about its self priming abilities?


 Where did you find that?


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Felan Painting said:


> We use Duration on all wood substrates, Why have that extra prep phase...jump right into the finish priming is considered downtime for us . Two coats of duration is AWESOME!!
> :thumbup:


 I use it when we are spot priming, I have recently done some smaller bare wood projects, we applied two coats of duration on those we will see how they hold up. The houses around here that are built with bare wood get transparent or semi trans stains, paint grade homes are all hardi.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Constantly reminded of it too seeing so many contractors scratching their heads as to why their immense prep and prime jobs fail so early.


I'm a prime nut, and I have never scratched my head wondering why it failed, cause I have yet experienced that. either I do it right or I am very lucky


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> The problem with primer is that they fail too easy and too often. Don't have to look far to see it for yourself. Have you seen an exterior lately? Can we always point the finger at poor prep? Well, I didn't put an ounce of prep on an exterior cedar shake repaint almost 6 years ago other than removing loose paint in a careless manor and did not use an ounce of primer. Used BEHR Ultra, and there is only one spot on the entire house where the underlying original coat released. I actually expected much of the previous coat on the house to release as it always did in the past frequent repaints.
> 
> The term primer is highly over-rated or the products used are, always has been IMO. Constantly reminded of it too seeing so many contractors scratching their heads as to why their immense prep and prime jobs fail so early.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that when no prep whatsoever is done and you simply paint over the house and it lasts 6 years, thats got any primer I know of beat.


 Shouldn't this be on the hacking away thread?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> The problem with primer is that they fail too easy and too often. Don't have to look far to see it for yourself. Have you seen an exterior lately? Can we always point the finger at poor prep? Well, I didn't put an ounce of prep on an exterior cedar shake repaint almost 6 years ago other than removing loose paint in a careless manor and did not use an ounce of primer. Used BEHR Ultra, and there is only one spot on the entire house where the underlying original coat released. I actually expected much of the previous coat on the house to release as it always did in the past frequent repaints.
> 
> The term primer is highly over-rated or the products used are, always has been IMO. Constantly reminded of it too seeing so many contractors scratching their heads as to why their immense prep and prime jobs fail so early.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that when no prep whatsoever is done and you simply paint over the house and it lasts 6 years, thats got any primer I know of beat.


Can you elaborate on the conditions and situations of this project you undertook? I'm curious how you came across a home where you decided to not do any prep whatsoever, and the criteria that determined this scope. Sounds very interesting to me. 

I know you like pushing behr and stuff. I'm just wondering how you get these test-tube houses to experiment on. Was it yours or your Grandmas?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Mike's QP said:


> Where did you find that?


It does require you to prime certain substrates.

Here: 
http://www.sherwin-williams.com/document/PDS/en/035777577691/


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> It does require you to prime certain substrates.
> 
> Here:
> http://www.sherwin-williams.com/document/PDS/en/035777577691/


 Correct, but not all substrates, which is what the post I was refering to implied.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Rick Smith said:


> Just wondering what is the best system to use for the average wood exterior job. After all the prep is done, Is it better to use a paint like Duration. Or use a primer first. then a paint like SW supper paint for the final coat. I know SW claims that Duration is a self priming paint but I would like to know if any one has seen how Duration has held up after 5 to 7 years on job that was properly prepared before Duration was used.


It is important to use primer with any latex paint. The duration is self priming bit is a lie. It will cost you in the end, if you don't use primer. Their reps will even tell you to use primer.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Paint primer and caulk all in one...LMFAO! You can Fu** it up and they can help....


----------



## Felan Painting (Jun 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> It says use a primer for Duration or it will void the warranty. What does that tell you about its self priming abilities?


Wrong , it does not over wood ! it is self priming .:yes:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Self priming paint is like a "spork". You can eat both your meat and your soup with it. But a spoon works better for soup and a fork works better for meat.

Maybe I tend to think too logically, but if you mix the properties of a great primier and the properties of a great top coat, you end up with either a diluted primer or a diluted top coat. 

I think Duration is a great exterior paint, but don't beleive it to be a great primer. If I am concerned enough to prime something, it is going to be with a good primer specific to the substrate and circumstances. 

If you are trying to save by using a paint/primer buy A-100 and add Emulsa Bond. Then you have paint and primer at a lower cost.

JMHO


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Felan Painting said:


> Wrong , it does not over wood ! it is self priming .:yes:


I have been told by both my rep and a store manager they won't warranty it unless you use a primer. So take that for what its worth.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I have been told by both my rep and a store manager they won't warranty it unless you use a primer. So take that for what its worth.


Old thread, but I had to add to it. They will also tell you to use A-100 OIL primer, not acrylic.:yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Duration as a self-priming paint works great with new wood, but always use a primer over old wood.


 Knots will bleed through it!


----------



## ron e (Feb 28, 2012)

if your going to do it do it right prime first. then you won't have to worry


----------

